
Facebook Responds To MySpace With Facebook Connect - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/09/facebook-responds-to-myspace-with-facebook-connect/
======
nextmoveone
I think this is an awesome move for them. I wanted this from Open Social, and
asked Kevin Marks for it. I didn’t get it.

Facebook is giving it to me soon, and I love it. I think it will really allow
for mashups to begin integrating data on a completely new level.

